# Das Rad der Zeit



## Cologran (8. Dezember 2012)

Guten Tag zusammen !!!


Unsere Levelstoppgilde "Das Rad der Zeit" ist mittlerweile gewachsen und - nach Stopps auf 29 und 49 - auf Lvl 60 angekommen. Bei uns hat sich schon ein toller Stamm gefestigt und wir können mit Stolz sagen: "Wir sind auf 'nem guten Weg"

Unser gemeinsames Ziel ist es den Glanz alter Zeiten neu aufleben zu lassen. Soweit das natürlich mit den derzeitigen Skillungen und Stärken der Klassen möglich ist.
Aber darin werden wir auch eine Herausforderung sehen und den Content versuchen anspruchsvoller zu gestalten.

So haben wir z.B. in userem Zwischenstopp auf Stufe 49 die Schwarzfelstiefen und die obere/untere Schwarzfelsspitze komplett clearen können. Wer da denkt, dass das einfach war, dem muss ich sagen  ... Ne das hatte Anspruch!


Am 21.02.2013 wird unser erster Raid in den Geschmolzenen Kern (Molton Core/MC) stattfinden.
Aber keine Angst - Neue Bewerber werden genug Zeit haben um aufzurücken, denn bei uns soll jeder auf seine Kosten kommen.

Auch viele Events, wie das Pandabärenrennen oder Kräftemessen untereinander in der Arena, haben wir schon veranstaltet. Natürlich sind noch viele in Planung und werden weiterhin neben den Raids  stattfinden.


Unsere geplanten Levelstopps liegen bei 60, 70, 80, 85 und 90. Sollten wir 'nen Content weiterwandern, behalten wir uns natürlich vor kurze Zwischenstopphasen einzulegen, damit der Großteil zusammengeschlossen werden kann. Dass das gut ankommt, haben wir mit den Zwischenstopps auf 29 und 49 gut bewiesen.

Wie ihr seht, können wir euch viel bieten. Das einzige was ihr tun müsst ist: Seid nett zueinander, nehmt am Gildenleben teil und macht bei unserem Blödsinn mit! Wir versprechen euch, dass ihr dann viel Spaß bei uns und mit der "alten Welt" haben werdet.


Allerdings sei gesagt, dass es bei uns mit Ruhe und Gemütlichkeit zu geht. Von Menschen die das Gildenleben und -projekt stören und nicht respektieren können, müssen wir uns leider trennen.


Interesse geweckt? Dann schaut doch mal bei uns vorbei! Dort findet ihr auch ein kleines Video von und über uns, sowie das Regelwerk.


Im Moment findet ihr uns noch unter - http://wowgilden.net/das-rad-der-zeit



Ab dem 15.02.2013 haben wir aber auch unsere eigene Homepage mit Forum, wo ihr euch hinwenden könnt. 


Achtung! Ab dem 01.03.2013 werden wir dann nur noch unter 


http://wowgilden.net/das-rad-der-zeit

zu finden sein.


Also werde auch Du ein Teil des Rades !!!


----------



## Cologran (8. Dezember 2012)

Das sind nur paar spontaneinfälle aber nehme gerne andere Ideen an. xD


----------



## Tichonus (8. Dezember 2012)

Cologran schrieb:


> bisher hab ich leider auf Hordenseite wenig gefunden.



Schau doch mal hier: Klick mich


----------



## Cologran (8. Dezember 2012)

Danke ist bekannt


----------



## Cologran (8. Dezember 2012)

bisher läuft der Name auf " Die Weltenwanderer" schauen wa mal ^^


----------



## Cologran (8. Dezember 2012)

ich befinde mich grad mal auf Durotan 
falls wer bissl quatschen möchte oder irgendwelche Vorschläge noch hat kann mit mir InGame 
bissl plaudern "Calthran"da kann man mich finden
kommen einem die feineren Idee´n im Spiel xDD


----------



## Cologran (9. Dezember 2012)

Guten Morgen (gähn)^^
so der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm oder wie das heist 
bin ab nun wieder erreichbar.
Bisher der Name "Die Vergessenen" der Favorit schauen wa mal xD


----------



## Cologran (9. Dezember 2012)

ich werd jetzt mal InGame den Namen "Die Vergessenen"nehmen um mal einen Platz zu haben wo man sich InGame austauschen kann.
Und ich einen Grundstein habe damit ich ein Forum besorgen kann wo ich das projekt ein wenig erläutern kann ich ich´s oder gern andere
sich vorstellen werde.

Also wer Lust hat 10 Silber hab ich zusammengekratzt xDD kann sich gern melden.

Die Umfrage läuft natürlich weiterhin.


----------



## Cologran (9. Dezember 2012)

So kleine Anmerkung Vorläufiger Name ist "Das Rad der Zeit"

wie gesagt wenns den Leuten gefällt kann er auch gerne bleiben 
aber nun hat man was wo man mich finden kann^^und ich habe nun 
auch ne Möglichkeit das Konzept besser auszuarbeiten

Ingame Name : Calthran

freu mich auf euch


----------



## Cologran (9. Dezember 2012)

bin gerade nicht ingame arbeite an dem Forum Konzept usw 
in Game stehe ich ab heut abend zur verfügung ^^xD


----------



## Cologran (9. Dezember 2012)

So der Name scheint soweit festzustehen.

Name: Das Rad der Zeit
Server: Durotan -Horde-
Mein Char: Calthran


unten verlinke ich das Forum dort könnt ihr in etwa sehen wir ich mir das ganze ungefähr vorstelle.
Natürlich wie oben gesagt für Tips Ratschläge usw offen ist ja eine Gemeinschaft keine Ich AG^^.
Ich werd nun aber mal kleines Päusschen einlegen sitz scho den ganzen Tag am Pc^^
Werd heut so gegen 20 Uhr online sein (ausser das Kribbeln ist zu groß dann früher^^)
dann steh ich euch für alle Sachen offen.
im Forum könnt ihr euch auch bewerben wäre auch toll dann bekommts gleich die nötige Fülle^^
So schönen Advent solange unten und freu mich auf jeden einzelnen von euch.
Und danke an alle die abgestimmt haben.Auch Imgame Abstimmer oder Wisperer^^

http://wowgilden.net/das-rad-der-zeit


----------



## Cologran (10. Dezember 2012)

So die ersten Member sind schon angekommen.
Lok Tar ihr Hordler versammelt euch.

http://wowgilden.net/das-rad-der-zeit


----------



## Cologran (10. Dezember 2012)

Update 1 :

Als kleine Anmerkung wir nehmen derzeit nur Charaktere der maximal Stufe 20 auf.
Um die Kluft nicht so schnell zu vergrößeren damit wir bissl alle zusammenrückend nach vorne kommen.

Dürft euch weiterhin melden xDD

http://wowgilden.net/das-rad-der-zeit


----------



## Cologran (10. Dezember 2012)

Update 2 

Haben uns dazu entschlossen vorerst mal auf 29 zu Stoppen damit alle die gekommen sind bzw noch kommen 
schön nachziehen können also keine Sorge wir warten.

Sind schon ganz schick am wachsen danke an alle Beteiligten bisher.
Bringen sich bisher super ins Projekt ein.


----------



## Cologran (11. Dezember 2012)

So wir suchen noch netten Zuwachs in Unserer Stop Gilde bisher siehts schon ganz fein aus 
bei uns sehr gemütlich - überzeugt euch selbst^^


----------



## Mheran rur Khroth (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe mich mal beworben. Mit einem neuen Char auf dem Server. Das Völkchen macht einen netten Eindruck. Zumindest nach den Posts im Forum (Bewerbung). Mal sehen wie es heute Abend im Chat inGame wird ^^.

ad astra
Andreas


----------



## Cologran (12. Dezember 2012)

wird fein werden^^freut mich 

dann sehen was uns heut Abend^^


----------



## Cologran (12. Dezember 2012)

aber du ich seh bisher keine bewerbung wo haste das denn gemacht?^^


----------



## Cologran (12. Dezember 2012)

So wir sind immernoch auf der Suche nach nettem Zuwachs
bisher haben sich schon einige nette gefunden.
Keine Angst ihr habt immernoch massig Zeit aufzuschliessen,Stop is ja vorerst auf 29
und selbst danach bleibt massig Zeit wir überstürzen hier nichts^^

Btw: Vorraussichtlich wird am Sonntag unser ersten Gildenevent beginnen.

           Programm Punkte:

      - Einweihung des Wappenrocks
      - Begrüßung der Mitglieder
      - kleines Feuerwerkspektakel
      - Gildenfoto

also bewerbt euch wenn Ihr mitmachen wollt.Wir führen sogar Tagebuch^^


----------



## Thubuzy (12. Dezember 2012)

Hi leutz, wollt ihr auch 60iger Raids aufmischen ?


----------



## Cologran (12. Dezember 2012)

wie du unserem Projekt auf unserem Forum entnehmen kannst ja aber in erster Linie 
ist mal der zusammenhalt und die aktivität der Gilde im vordergrund also menschliche 
sachen usw Raids kommen dann von ganz alleine.


----------



## Mheran rur Khroth (12. Dezember 2012)

Cologran schrieb:


> aber du ich seh bisher keine bewerbung wo haste das denn gemacht?^^



Anderer Name ^^. 
Und inzwischen bin ich auch dabei. Und level dann mal bis 29.


----------



## Cologran (12. Dezember 2012)

Jop^^ mach das ^^

Ja heute haben wir schon gut was erreicht sind heute einige dazugestossen das zeigt das
es doch sinn macht sich mühe zu geben. 
Und nicht einfach nur alles hinklatscht.
Nochmal herzlichen Dank an alle neu dazugekommenen.

Wir suchen dennoch immer noch nette und geduldige sowie Humorvolle Leutchen

Edit:

Wir suchen immernoch für unser Projekt " Das Rad der Zeit" nette und geduldige Spieler ohne Stress Ambitionen.
Sind schon ganz ordentlich gewachsen an neuen Mitglieder und wollen weiter wachsen.
Können behaupten bisher sehr sehr harmonisch so wie zu den "guten"alten Zeiten.
Das soll auch weiter so bleiben^^

Also bewerbt euch auch Leute die keine Erfahrung mit Stop Gilden haben sind willkommen.

Erstes internes Gildenevent folgt in wenigen Tagen

Sei auch du ein Teil des Rades xDD

Edit:
So der Tag rückt näher Sonntag Abend findet unser offizielles Gildeneröffnungsevent statt.
Feuerwerk,Wappenrockeinweihung nettes geplänkel sogar ne Rede wollen se mir abverlangen.
Alles das wird es geben sowie für den ein oder anderen ein kleines Willkommensgeschenk für unsere 
neu dazu gekommenen Mitgliedern.
Plus eine kleine Zeremonie ( mehr wird net verraten)

Aber dennoch suchen wir weiter Verstärkung in unseren Reihen,ist noch Platz für viele
gleichgesinnte und nette sowie geduldigen Spieler.
Erlebt den Kampf um Azeroth und andere Länderein mit Spaß wie "fast" in alten Tagen.

Harmonie hat bei uns vorrang vor lila,blauen pixeln nur erfolgreiche,harmonierende 
Gemeinschaften haben auch Spaß in Raids und anderen Sachen.

Leute mit Zeitdruck und Stressambitionen werden bei uns nicht glücklich.
Alle anderen erfreuen sich an den alten Tugenden.

Edit: Zum 31.12.2012 wird unser Stop auf 49 angehoben,ist also noch genug Zeit um zu uns zu stossen.
Alle Klassen noch gerne gesehen.

http://wowgilden.net/das-rad-der-zeit

Werde auch DU ein Teil des Rades an dem nicht genagt wird. :-)


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Dezember 2012)

Bitte beachte die Pushregeln hier in diesem Forenbereich und nutze bitte auch die Edit-Funktion.

Danke.


----------



## Tharthan78 (19. Dezember 2012)

Also was ich so gesehen hab bei euch im Forum und Gesprächen mit euren 
Membern muss ich sagen das gefällt mich.

Ich melde mich die Tage mal bei euch macht weiter so und durchhalten dann klappts
bei eurem Vorhaben.


----------



## wildgans7 (21. Dezember 2012)

Huhu,

ich habe am Dienstag schon euren Threat gelesen,und lese ich das ihr euch schon nach Level49 aufmacht,also in einer Woche.

Wollte gern mit einem Krieger bei euch beginnen,aber um bei euch mitzuspielen muß ich mich wohl beeilen.Wieso die Eile?


----------



## Tinkerballa (21. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, das klingt ja sehr Intressant. Wie läuft das denn so mit euren Raids? Macht ihr jeden Einmal Clear, oder wie lange wollt ihr Stufe 60 bleiben? Oder wollt ihr die 70er Raids dann mit Zweit- und Drittchars machen? Weil es mich ziemlich intressiert, würd ich das halt gern wissen, denn nur für kurze Zeit macht es ja nicht so Spaß. Soll ja langfristig was bringen. Und dann wüsste ich gern, wann ihr so Raiden wollt. Also die Tageszeit.

Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Cologran (22. Dezember 2012)

Guten Tag ihr 2 erstmal Danke für euer Interesse,

also zum thema erhöhung auf 49 keine Sorge man hat noch genug Zeit aufzuschliessen,
da wir ja der breiten Masse folgen haben wir intern abgestimmt auf 49 zu erhöhen der Stop wird 
auch der längste sein den wir halten.

Hat ganz einfach den Hintergrund haben uns viele Events usw ausgedacht die sich leider mit 49 erst 
leichter realisieren lassen.
Jeder hat also genug Zeit aufzuschliessen.

zu den Raids ne also nur einmal machen und dann fertig haben wir nicht vor es soll jeder in etwa das
bekommen was er sich in Classic erhofft,dennoch sag ich immer wieder gehts UNS net in erster Linie
um die Epics sondern die Gemeinschaft,
Leute die so ein Projekt nur wegen den Epics machen sind generell falsch bei uns.

Der weg bis dahin ist aber noch lange daher kann ich nur sagen,
sprecht einen vom Rat Ingame an da können wir euch alles genau erklären.

Ich danke euch für euer Interesse

http://wowgilden.net/das-rad-der-zeit

dort erfahrt ihr alles

Edit:

es muss sich keiner gehetzt fühlen jeder spielt das Tempo das er spielen mag man wird immer leute für Instanzen 
bei uns finden.


----------



## Tinkerballa (22. Dezember 2012)

Sorry, so war das bei meinem Kommentar nicht gemeint. Mir geht es nicht nur um die Ausrüstung. Aber wie du es selbst beschreibst geht es auch mir um das (möglichst detailgetreue) Erleben des alten Contents, als wäre es noch aktueller. Und dazu gehört mMn eben auch, dass u.a. die Raids herausfordernd sind, und dass man nicht durch MC in einer Stunde durchrennt.

Danke für deine Antwort, ich werd mich dann wohl mal nach den Feiertagen bei euch bewerben


----------



## Cologran (3. Januar 2013)

Ein gesundes neues Jahr 2013 an alle Buffed Nutzer !

So ein neues Jahr steht an auch bei uns im "Rad der Zeit" viele neue Mitglieder konnten wir schon 
für uns gewinnen.Und viele weitere sollen es noch werden.
Rückblickend möchte ich sagen lief alles ganz ok sind ne gute Gemeinschaft geworden,machen zusammen Instanzen,
Pvp und anderen Blödsinn.
Aber auch viele geplante Event´s finden dieses Jahr bei uns statt.Für jeden ist etwas dabei ob Anfänger oder 
alter Hase das spielt uns keine Rolle wichtig ist uns ein gewisser Ehrgeiz und den Willen in einer Gilde
wieder den Spaß zu haben den man von früher kennt.
Auch möchte ich den ganzen Mitwirkern und Gildenleuten danken für die vergangenen Wochen,ohne euch wäre das
nicht das was es jetzt bereits ist.

Wenn auch DU ein Teil des Rades werden möchtest besuche unser Forum 

http://wowgilden.net/das-rad-der-zeit

Edit:
Ansprechpartner sind: Calthran,Nystae,Semila oder Riehka

Wir stopen derzeit auf 49 also hat noch jeder genug Zeit aufzuschließen.
Be a part of Us !


----------



## Karlsson80 (8. Januar 2013)

Jeder, der nur ein kleines bisschen mit dem Gedanken "Levelstop-Gilde" liebäugelt, sollte es sich auf keinen Fall entgehen lassen, sich uns anzuschließen und das Spiel nochmal von Beginn an zu genießen. 
Nach nun einigen Wochen, kann ich auch nur den Hut ziehen, vor dem Engagement der Gildenleitung und der Entwicklung der Gilde und Gemeinschaft als Ganzes, bestehend aus wirklich netten Menschen und tollen Charakteren, vielen alten WoW-Haudegen und auch einigen Anfängern.

Meldet Euch, schließt Euch uns an, mir macht es jedenfalls einen riesen Spaß und kann nur eine Empfehlung aussprechen!

MfG
Ratze, der kleine freche Goblin-Schurke


----------



## Cologran (14. Januar 2013)

schubs ^^


----------



## Cologran (22. Januar 2013)

/push

Auch das letzte Wochenende lief wieder super bei uns.
Unser Letztes Event der Iron Man der Gilde, hatte großen Anklang gefunden.
War eine lustige Aktion mal wieder, auch unsere Hardcore Gruppen sowie Gildeninternes Pvp 
hatte den Membern viel Spaß bereitet.


Also schliesst Euch uns an sind immer auf der Suche nach netten aktiven Leuten, die Planung
der in naher Zukunft stattfinden Raids steht nun auch auf unserer "to do " Liste.


----------



## Karlsson80 (29. Januar 2013)

Level 60 is coming soon.... 

Weiterhin gibt es nur eines zu sagen: Tolles Konzept, tolle Menschen und sehr viel Spaß! 
Fazit -> Schließt Euch uns an 

Grüße vom Namensgenerator ^^
Ratze/Grobschnitt


----------



## Cologran (4. Februar 2013)

So es ist soweit die Freigabe auf Stufe 60 steht seit dem 1.Februar.

Es ist noch genug Zeit bis zu den ersten Raids um sich Uns anzuschliessen.

Wir haben viele fleißige, nette und hilfsbereite Mitspieler dazu bekommen.

Unsser Iron Man Event war ein voller Erfolg die Leute hatten Spaß und nun 
dürfen sich 2 Spieler in Unseren Reihen nun Iron Man Azaroths nennen.

Und natürlich sind auch wieder weitere Events geplant und auch das nächste steht
schon bald wieder an.

Sind eine tolle Gemeinschaft schon geworder auch die Neulinge ziehen gut mit 
und fügen sich ein.Haben keine Grüppchenbildug was nicht viele Gilden behaupten 
können, und der Spielspaß steht hoch im Kurs.

Werde auch DU ein Teil des Rades.

Alle sind herzlich willkommen beim Rad der Zeit 


nähere Infos unter: 

http://wowgilden.net/das-rad-der-zeit


----------



## Cologran (13. Februar 2013)

So ab Donnerstag den 21.2.2013 starten Wir Unseren ersten Testlauf in den Geschmolzenen Kern ( Molton Core/Mc ),
da wir aber noch länger im alten Content verweilen werden bleibt noch genug Zeit sich Uns anzuschließen.


Sind immer auf der Suche nach netten aktiven Membern, es muss sich keiner gehetzt fühlen jeder bekommt die Chance
bei Unseren Raids mitmachen zu dürfen.

Werde auch Du ein Teil des Rads

Infos unter neuer Webseite : http://wowgilden.net/das-rad-der-zeit

auch ein Werbevideo hat einer Unserer fleißigen Membern gemacht.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkEyGfla6S4&feature=player_embedded 


Also schließ Dich Uns an, Wir freuen uns !!!


----------



## Cologran (18. Februar 2013)

So unser letztes Event - Der Kostümwettbewerb war wieder ein voller Erfolg,

auch neue Member durften wir wieder für unser Projekt begrüßen.
Noch 3 Tage dann startet unser erster Raid nach Molton Core.

Und auch danach ist noch genug Zeit sich uns anzuschließen.

Neue Hp mit neuem Forum 
viele nette Mitglieder belebter Gildenchat
nette Events,baldige Raids und vieles mehr.

Es wird jedem etwas geboten egal ob jung oder alt, auch Wow Neulinge finden hier 
ein Plätzchen.


Werde auch Du ein Teil vom " Rad der Zeit" !!!

Wir freuen uns auf jeden !!!


----------



## Cologran (25. Februar 2013)

So unser erster Raid in den Geschmolzenen Kern war ganz entspannt und erfolgreich.

Unser Twink Run dagegen war schön knackig so wie wir es ja wollten.
Das heist richtig angestellt hat man dort noch ne harte Nuss^^

Heute werden wir gen Ahn Qiraji 10 schreiten.
Viele Helden werden sich dort den Schergen stellen.

Auch ein Event wird bald wieder ins Haus stehen.

Ihr seht bei uns ist einiges geboten.

Jeder hat noch Zeit sich uns anzuschließen,den Classic Content ist
bei uns noch lange nicht vorbei.

Melde dich auf unserer Hp unter: http://wowgilden.net/das-rad-der-zeit

Werde auch Du ein Teil des Rades!

Jeder Art Spieler sind willkommen!


----------



## Cologran (5. März 2013)

Konnten viele neue nette Mitglieder schon begrüßen wieder.

Haben aber immernoch Slots frei also eilt zu uns und werdet ein Teil des ganzen!


----------



## Cologran (12. März 2013)

So es war nun wieder soweit !

Gestern zogen wir los um unseren ersten Run nach Bwl zu bestreiten.
Da dieser etwas spontan war hatten wir nicht allzuviele Member dabei.
Was unserer Gruppe aber das volle Klassik Gefühl gab.

Den ersten Boss konnten wir noch mühelos erledigen aber beim Drachen 
kam dann unsere Stunde, wir kämpften wir taktierten lagen dennoch im Dreck.
Wer nun denkt "ach das ist doch easy" dem sei gesagt klar wenn man massig Streiter 
dabei hat.Da wie oben erwähnt wir diese nicht dabei hatten mussten wir uns alles
abverlangen um den Drachen im Dreck liegen zu sehen.

Man sieht also man kann sich wirklich noch anstrengen wenns sein muss.
Was bedeuten soll jeder der ein Teil davon sein möchte meldet sich bei uns.

Wir haben immer Bedarf nach netten AKTIVEN Leuten.

Wir bieten ein soziales Miteinander
lustige Gildenchat Gespräche (aktiver Gildenchat)
motivierte Leute die auch nachm Wipe net mürrisch werden.
Lustige Events
Professionelle Raidleitung die alle Bosse noch ausm Stehgreif beherrscht
Offiziere die nit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen 
Eigene Hp mit Forum Gildenvideo und evtl baldige Präsenz auf Facebook.
Viele alte Hasen aber auch junge Spunde^^


Also werde auch DU ein Teil vom Rad der Zeit !!!

http://wowgilden.net/das-rad-der-zeit


----------



## Cologran (18. März 2013)

So dann wuchten wir das ganze mal etwas nach oben.

Schließt Euch uns an , wir suchen ständig nette und aktive Leute.

Haben hier viel Spaß und unsere Raids laufen schön ordentlich und ruhig ab.
Itemgeilheit gibts bei uns genauso wenig wie Stresser oder Unruhestifter.

Werde auch Du ein Teil des Rades.

Infos unter: http://wowgilden.net/das-rad-der-zeit


----------



## Tharthan78 (27. März 2013)

So Ihr lieben,

wir sind noch immer fleißig am suchen nach aktiven und netten Chaoten wie wir es sind.
Alle Klassen sind gerne gesehen da unsere Mitglieder sehr flexibel sind habt Ihr also keine
Beschränkung was Klassen angeht, wichtig ist der Spielspaß.


Derzeit sind wir dabei die Bösewichte in Bwl und in Aq 40 zu bezwingen mit schleppendem aber hart erkämpften Erfolg.
Aber so haben wir unser Klassikfeeling derzeit schön am laufen und rennen net nur durch die Raids.

Es bleibt noch genug Zeit sich uns anzuschließen und dem Treiben der Schergen ein Ende zu bereiten.
Bis wir Richtung Burning Crusade weiterrollen verbleibt also noch Zeit.

Unser nächstes Event werden wir hier ebenfalls ankündigen wird etwa ende nächster Woche/ende übernächste Woche sein.

Also werde auch DU ein Teil des Rades !!!

Infos unter: http://http://wowgilden.net/das-rad-der-zeit


----------



## ichigoleader (27. März 2013)

Oh mein Gott warum hab ich nie hier im Forum danach gesucht.

Ich bin schon seit Ewigkeiten auf der Suche nach einer Klassik/BC HORDE Gilde ich werde sonst immer nur auf Allianz verwiesen.

Ich werd gleich mal eure Voraussetzungen studieren und dann könnt ihr euch aber auf was gefasst machen.^^


----------



## Tharthan78 (3. April 2013)

So um mal die Werbetrommel wieder bissl zu rühren haben wir uns dazu entschlossen unseren morgigen Raid,
und evtl noch einen Tag in dieser Woche mal für alle freizugeben die sich gern mal unser Projekt näher ansehen wollen.


Das heist also das wir für morgen Donnerstag 4.3.2013 gerne Leute zu unseren Raids einladen würden entweder AQ 40 oder BWL.
Spieler der Stufe 55-60 sollten der Horde angehören und bei Interesse mal kurz auf Durotan " Malamut" ne InGame Post 
mit der Battle Tag Nummer schicken.

Beginn ist 20 Uhr wohin genau entscheiden wir dann je nach Größe und Anmeldungen.

So habt Ihr auch bissl die Gelegenheit uns näher kennenzulernen sind ein netter lustiger Haufen.


Zusammenfassend: Server: Durotan
                 Fraktion: Horde
                 Gilde: Das Rad der Zeit
                 Raid: AQ40 oder BWL
                 Uhrzeit: 20 Uhr

So dann schaut Euch uns bissl an Loot is natürlich für alle da.
Wird fair verwürfelt also keine Sorge wenn ihr des Glückes mächtig seid bekommt Ihr auch etwas :-) !!!

http://wowgilden.net/das-rad-der-zeit


----------



## Tharthan78 (13. April 2013)

So die Vorbereitungen laufen bald an für " The Burning Crusade"
dennoch ist noch Zeit in den alten Raids mit uns mitlaufen zu können.

Planen nur solangsam mal den Marsch Richtung Bc,dennoch freuen 
wir uns über jeden netten Mitstreiter/in die uns bei unserem Projekt unterstützen.


Werde auch DU ein Teil des Rades!!!


----------



## Tharthan78 (20. April 2013)

Die alten Bösewichte legten sich nieder.
Schließt die Augen und öffnet sie wieder. 
Dämonen erscheinen in dieser Nacht. 
Wir wünschen euch eine gute Schlacht! 


CThun musste sich letzte Woche auch dem Rad der Zeit ergeben.
Mit 19 Leuten konnte er uns nichts entgegenbringen.

Somit haben wir den Klassik Bereich mit wehenden Fahnen abgeschlossen.
Bestreiten werden wir einige Raids dennoch für unsere neuen oder Leute die der Nostalgie wegen rein wollen.


*Am Freitag den 26.April 2013* werden wir am Rad drehen und den Content Richtung The Burning Crusade verlassen.
Gemeinsam werden wir in einem Event durchs Dunkle Portal schreiten.

Unser Dank gehört Allen die bisher an dem Projekt mitgewirkt haben oder ein Teil davon sind.
Auch einige unserer Ex Mitglieder haben ihren Teil dazu beigetragen , daraus haben wir auch viel gelernt^^
Wünschen der gesamten Gilde weiterhin das se so toll zusammenhalten und weiter so aktiv teilhaben.
Seid ne super Truppe und möchte keinen derzeit freiwillig missen müssen.
Danke euch allen und weiter so wir haben viel zu zun^^...Packen wir´s erneut an !!!


Wenn auch Ihr uns in Bc begleiten wollt oder Lust habt mitzuwirken unsere Pforten stehen Euch bzw Intressenten immer offen.

Werde auch DU ein Teil von " Das Rad der Zeit " !!!

Für die Hooorde !!!


Tante Edit sagt :

PS : Suchen akutell auch andere Allianz Levelstopg Gilden für gelegentliche Pvp Aktivitäten
       aller Art, sowohl Bg´s Open World Pvp usw usw der Kreativität sind keine Grenzen 
       gesetzt nur Spaß sollte vor Imba Mentalität stehen.


----------



## Nelt (20. April 2013)

Wünsche Euch alles erdenklich Gute bei Eurem Vorhaben in BC. 


Grüße von ehemals Nystae


----------



## Tharthan78 (3. Mai 2013)

Auszug aus den letzten Ereignissen von der Gilde " Das Rad der Zeit " 



So Ihr lieben die Tage sind nun verstrichen und wir befinden uns 
in der Scherbenwelt.

Einige konnten sich schon auf Stufe 70 hocharbeiten andere lassen sich ganz viel Zeit.
Das ist auch gut so, denn schließlich soll sich keiner gehetzt fühlen.

Auch die ersten Heroischen Schergen mussten sich vorm Rad der Zeit beugen.
Manchmal leicht manchmal je nach Lust und Laune knackig gestaltet.(Ja das ist möglich^^)

Auch ein paar Neulinge durften wir wieder bei uns begrüßen sowie auch einige Abgänge,
aber das gehört nunmal dazu.Dennoch gehts bisher nie rückwärts sondern stets vorwärts.

Bis zu den ersten Raids ist dennoch sehr viel Zeit noch , vorher haben wir genug zu tun^^
Also dürfen sich gerne noch Burning Crusade Freunde oder Leuten denen Wow mittlerweile zu monoton ist,
zu uns gesellen.
Am Rad kann es nie genug Speichen geben also ran an die Tasten und ab auf unsere Hp freuen uns auf jeden
der bissl Ehrgeiz oder Retro Gefühl verspürt.

Unser altes Aushängeschild die Events starten auch bald wieder Ideen sind genug da,
um damit wieder loszulegen.


----------



## Tharthan78 (18. Mai 2013)

So Ihr lieben , 

beim Rad der Zeit gehts munter zu.

Ab nächsten Sonntag ist unser großes und spaßiges Event geplant das den 
Namen "Jagt Mister X" trägt.
Auch ein paar Neuankömmlinge durften wir bei uns begrüßen wir sind 
aber dennoch immer auf der Suche nach netten aktiven Leuten 
die mit uns die Scherbenwelt unsicher machen möchten.

Bis zu den ersten Raids ist noch genug Zeit sich bei uns einzuleben :-)

Es erwarten Euch nette und hilfsbereite Leute bei uns.

Werde auch Du ein Teil vom "Rad der Zeit"

http://wowgilden.net/das-rad-der-zeit


----------



## Vatenkeist (18. Mai 2013)

viel spaß, hoffe ihr habt noch soviel spaß wie ich als ich am anfang dabei war bei euch


----------



## Tharthan78 (1. Juni 2013)

So unser Event "Jagd Mister X" war ein kleines aber ganz lustiges Event,
derzeit sind leider einige mitm neuen Patch noch beschäftigt, 
dennoch hatten wir glaub ich behaupten zu können viel Spaß.

Wir sind aber immernoch auf der Suche nach netten aktiven Leuten 
für unser Projekt bis zu den Raids ist noch Zeit sich uns anzuschließen.

Es erwarten Euch lustige angenehme und nette Mitspieler ohne
GoGo Ambitionen.
Es soll einfach und schlicht gehalten werden wie man es von früher kennt.

Werde auch DU ein Teil vom Rad der Zeit 

Infos unter : http://wowgilden.net/das-rad-der-zeit


----------



## Tharthan78 (11. Juni 2013)

So ein kleiner Push mal wieder :-) 

Suchen noch nette und aktive Spieler für unser Retro Projekt,
noch sind wir nicht raiden also hat man noch genug Zeit in 
unseren chaotischen Clan zu kommen.


Werde auch DU ein Teil vom Rad der Zeit !!!

Infos unter : http://wowgilden.net/das-rad-der-zeit


----------



## Tharthan78 (4. Juli 2013)

Nach längerer Zeit ohne Werbung und bissl Aussortieren unserer Gemeinschaft ,

Ist das " Rad der Zeit " aktuell wieder auf der Suche nach netten aktiven Membern.
Ziel ist es wieder frischen Wind in unser verstaubtes Rädchen zu bringen.
Sind bissl eingerostet,nach einigen internen Umbauten Meinungen der Member usw
haben wir wieder beschlossen nette Spieler aufzunehmen.

Die Raids werden auch bald in voller Fahrt losgehen.
Aktuell ist alles gesucht noch , jeder kann das spielen was er mag oder Lust dazu hat,
hauptsache Aktiv sein heist die Devise. ;-)

Events, Heros, Raid, gildeninterer Blödsinn, usw usw alles möglich ist geboten und wird verstärkt 
wieder unser Aushängeschild werden.

Also holt Euch Infos unter : http://wowgilden.net/das-rad-der-zeit

Werde auch DU ein Teil vom Rad !!!


----------

